# VA/DC/MD/or anyone who wants to attend Monthly Herf



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Ok you's guys! Its time we start up a monthly herf for ourselves. I think enough of us attended the LC&P herf last month that we can justify starting one up on a monthly basis...just like the MoB crew. Ok, I know they have a 'few' more participants, but we have to start somewhere, right?

Now, I know we're from all over the area and the drive is killer for some, but I would really like to see this thing happen...I don't have a lot to look forward to throughout the month, so knowing there's a monthly herf waiting, well that makes me happy! 

Does anyone have any heartache with this idea? Any suggestions on locations?

I have to admit LC&P is a nice place and Bill was a very hospitable host, but having it at a B&M monthly could get expensive for some of us. I'm not saying we shouldn't do it there, just making a point. Any ideas or comments would be appreciated!!

So, what say you's?!?!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

My house has hosted many a herf T.Anyone thats willing to come out is invited.For reference it's about 45 minutes east of Leesburg...


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> My house has hosted many a herf T.Anyone thats willing to come out is invited.For reference it's about 45 minutes east of Leesburg...


Are you offering to host a monthly? If so, we could always collect donations for you! :tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

My wife might object seeing as how our anniversary is two days later and seeing as how she'll probably want to do something for me, but the 23rd is me birthday.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> My wife might object seeing as how our anniversary is two days later and seeing as how she'll probably want to do something for me, but the 23rd is me birthday.


I wasn't thinking of a particular day just yet. Would like to solidify a regular 'spot' then work the date and time angle.

Are you gonna be at LC&P on the 23rd? We could celebrate both yours and Bryan's birfdays with a herfday!!! I know, I know...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I dunno, we'll have to see. I really need to see if she has anything planned.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

A monthly herf sounds great to me.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> My wife might object seeing as how our anniversary is two days later and seeing as how she'll probably want to do something for me, but the 23rd is me birthday.


As a man who has a birthday on the 24th and a annversary on the 20th I share your pain. But we are doing the damn thing!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I think we're in agreement that we want to herf monthly, any naysayers?

I think we can accept this one on the 23rd as the first offical National Capitol Area Herf? Sound good?

So now we need to settle on a regular day and decide if we need a regular spot. Given the mix of our locations and the pain known as traffic in these parts my suggestion would be that we rotate it around between MD and VA (not sure we have any DC peeps but we could do there as well I guess). So that would mean a MD guy would take the riens for the July one.

What do you think?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> Are you offering to host a monthly? If so, we could always collect donations for you! :tu


maybe not every month,but i don't mind at all.It's a great place to herf,lots of shade in the summer...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I would be up for a monthly (schedule permitting)


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

I would definately be up for this.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont see a problem with this. Maybe we could pick a few places to herf and alternate between them


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

i'd be interested as well


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Count me in. We can go around throughout the area so it is easier on everyone at some point to get there, that way it is fair. We can do this in a bar, at someones house, etc. But this is something that I am very interested in.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I'd be up for a monthly Herf. Currently do one the last Wednesday of each month here in Va Beach. Where's this B&M for the 23rd? Is there a problem with bringing our own cigars?


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

June 23rd will be a Rocky Patel event at Leesburg Cigar and Pipe.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

For the shop in Leesburg, I know Bill wont mind us bringing our own, because I am sure some us will pick up some things while we are there. Plus, its free advertisement with us talking about it so much on here. I usually bring one from home and buy one there when I am smoking during the summer afternoons.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> I'd be up for a monthly Herf. Currently do one the last Wednesday of each month here in Va Beach. Where's this B&M for the 23rd? Is there a problem with bringing our own cigars?


It's in Leesburg Paul.My place is near Frederick,MD. As far as your own cigars,i dont think he minds...
I know it would be a haul for you...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I would be *extremely interested* in this, it seems counter-jungle to constantly be smoking alone (which is what I typically do). I do however call dibs for the June 23rd event as I've already worked with Bill and the Rocky Patel rep to get the event extended thru the weekend for CS members.

That and it would be hard to get Patty to return our deposit as she's already taken off from the Boom Boom Room and she's ahd the cake.....I've said to much!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Navydoc said:


> I'd be up for a monthly Herf. Currently do one the last Wednesday of each month here in Va Beach. Where's this B&M for the 23rd? Is there a problem with bringing our own cigars?


I'd be interested in an occasional trip to Va Beach, like one a quarter or something. And Bill doesn't care if we bring our own, but I make a point to buy something while I'm there and he's happy if its a $3 stick or a $500 box.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm FINALLY getting my deck at the end of this month, and do want to do something here, but nothing solid yet. Also, I found this place and sent them an email to see if they have a lounge area. It's in Alexandria...anyone been here?

http://www.cigarpalace.com/


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I would be in for a monthly herf....I think it should rotate around town since it can be a hellish drive for some of us. I probably won't make it out to Leesburg for instance.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

oh, Shelly's in DC is cool, and remember, there are still many smoking bars/lounges in VA cause we don't have no ban! :ss


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> oh, Shelly's in DC is cool, and remember, there are still many smoking bars/lounges in VA cause we don't have no ban! :ss


I work in DC, so that can work for me. But didn't DC just pass a smoking ban?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Shelly's is THE only lounge you can smoke at in DC. This is because a percentage of the total business revenue has to come from tobacco sales in order to allow smoking at the business. That's why you can still smoke at B&Ms in DC, but not in bars or lounges.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Ok you's guys, the first Monthly National Capitol Area Herf will be June 23rd at LC&P!! Time 2PM - whenever. We don't have to stay at the B&M for the whole event. Someone mentioned a decent bar close by.

As for the second...Shelly's in DC in July.

Third, Dave, you interested in hosting in August?

How about we just start there and see how things go.

Comments?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> Ok you's guys, the first Monthly National Capitol Area Herf will be June 23rd at LC&P!! Time 2PM - whenever. We don't have to stay at the B&M for the whole event. Someone mentioned a decent bar close by.
> 
> As for the second...Shelly's in DC in July.
> 
> ...


great job, i can see this morphing into some weekly miniherfs


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'll look for a date in August.Chime in if you have a bad date that month...


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks good bro! Althought I won't be able to make this months...and prolly July's (as I'll be in the DR on vacation and not thinking about you sucka's! :r)....but I'll play it by ear. :ss


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I'll look for a date in August.Chime in if you have a bad date that month...


The way it looks now, I dont have any problems with August.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I'll look for a date in August.Chime in if you have a bad date that month...


No bad date as of yet...but who knows..that could change quick!!

Thanks Dave!!


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> Ok you's guys, the first Monthly National Capitol Area Herf will be June 23rd at LC&P!! Time 2PM - whenever. We don't have to stay at the B&M for the whole event. Someone mentioned a decent bar close by.
> 
> As for the second...Shelly's in DC in July.
> 
> ...


Here we go:

June 23- LC&P, 2pm - whenever

July 21- Shelly's in DC, 2pm - whenever

Aug ??- Dave's in MD, whatever time he makes it for


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I'll look for a date in August.Chime in if you have a bad date that month...


August 11th and 18th-19th are bad for me. 
Not a problem if one of those dates are chosen.
I would just make it up in Sept. :bx


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I won't be able to make it in June, have a great herf. July, maybe and in August, so far so good. Two out of 3 ain't so bad!


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm gonna try to make it out to the june one, july's might or might not work out at this time...and for August i'd only be able to make it if it was right in the middle of the month or right at the end. Anyways, this sounds like a great idea.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I could do either a September or October host here.


Ron


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

RGD said:


> I could do either a September or October host here.
> 
> Ron


Sorry I didn't have a chance to chat with ya at the last herf, Ron...I'll definatly make it to a herf at your pad. I'd like to do one at my house too, but I'll have to convince my wife...shouldn't be a problem! :tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't forget about Shack Herf in August!

Anyway, I'm out of town the first weekend in August I think.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

I will definately be there in on june 23rd at LC&P. Not sure about the other two. Probably not july but hopefully in august.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

RGD said:


> I could do either a September or October host here.
> 
> Ron


How about Sept, since we don't have that one planned yet?

The date and time are up to you!! :ss


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I'll look for a date in August.Chime in if you have a bad date that month...


Yea it's called the Shack Herf....WE of the 19th....arn't you coming???


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> Yea it's called the Shack Herf....WE of the 19th....arn't you coming???


If i come Paul it will be a last minute decision....


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm up for Dave's in August. Leesburg is too far for me this month though.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

This sounds like a great idea to get a monthly herf going. My place is too small to host many people, but maybe I could suggest Bailey's Pub or The Carpool in Arlington as a future site?

I won't be able to make the herf this month in Leesburg because I have something else going on that weekend, but I look forward to herfing with you guys in the months ahead!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Sweet. Glad to see the MD/VA/DC guys have finally gotten together and organized a monthly thing. June is completely out for me as I've said before but I think I make the July 21 herf but as for the August one, it has to be before the 23rd for me to be able to go since I'm leaving for college that day. SH3 is the 17-19 so I'll be away then and Symphony X is August 8. Anybody up for S.H.I.T. style herfs (as in weekly herfs)?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

If someone has an Anejos that they wouldn't mind trading or volunteering a few puffs on that they could bring to this I would love them like a brother. I need a taste before I go crazy looking for em.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Addiction said:


> If someone has an Anejos that they wouldn't mind trading or volunteering a few puffs on that they could bring to this I would love them like a brother. I need a taste before I go crazy looking for em.


PM sent


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Bumping this...


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Bryan, any big purchases lately?

My RASS and Bolivar Belicoso's came in and they look great.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

clampdown said:


> Bryan, any big purchases lately?
> 
> My RASS and Bolivar Belicoso's came in and they look great.


Nope, just started a thread on that actually as you've seen. But sooooooon.......


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

August 4th is bad for me, have a trip planned to Kings Dominion.


----------

